# Vermillion 5/31



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Got started at 730 am east of vermillon stayed out in 39-40, worked it all the way a few miles past the condos. Boated 8 fish including a 29". Lost 4 more at the boat all 4 were in the 29" class. Did get a few under 20" which is nice! Was off the water at 1pm. True trips/65 back with stingers were the only things hooking up, although 2 came in on dipseys.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

What color was your best and what lure were you using exactly?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

We fished the same area as you. Off the water at one as well when the waves picked up. Same amount of fish, only difference was ours all came of huskys and reef runners


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Fished the same area as you but in 30-34 fow... didn't do as well as you either.

Caught 2 on bombers behind 20 jets early then went cold for a long time

Pulled a few more or harnesses later in the morning and that was it for us.

Had a ton of fish short striking or bumping the baits. 



Sent from my LG-LS855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

We were getting bumped and had a few others off as we were ripping the bands.

Copper spoons with anything mixed pink and green, We had a big hookup on a small reefrunner on dipsey but she pulled loose also. As soon as the wind picked up it died.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

It was a tough bite yesterday for us. We pulled 15 and lost one in 10 hours. We fished everywhere from Old Woman's creek to Beaver Park, Lorain dump, buoy and sand bar. Pulled some on RR, DHJ, Colorado, single willow, double willow, spoon harness and hatchet using in lines, tadpoles, dipsy and tru trip. Never did get a great program dialed in anywhere we stopped at. I had a great time fishing with Joe Bird and Joey and Matt Clifton. Let Joey drive us back to the ramp to top the day off for him.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

I was informed by Captain DannyBoy that it wasn't a reefrunner it was a Daves Kaboom cheap sunglasses that the big slob pulled free from..LOL


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Jason Pelz said:


> It was a tough bite yesterday for us. We pulled 15 and lost one in 10 hours. We fished everywhere from Old Woman's creek to Beaver Park, Lorain dump, buoy and sand bar. Pulled some on RR, DHJ, Colorado, single willow, double willow, spoon harness and hatchet using in lines, tadpoles, dipsy and tru trip. Never did get a great program dialed in anywhere we stopped at. I had a great time fishing with Joe Bird and Joey and Matt Clifton. Let Joey drive us back to the ramp to top the day off for him.


Sounds like you did as much movin around as you did fishing!!! So if you figure lines in the water time you had a pretty good average lol. Where did you find the best marks at?

Thanks


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

The best marks were at Beaver but also caught a lot more trash in there as well.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

dealt with that all last weekend. White was a good color but the trash liked it more than the eyes


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Headed out Sat, any updates from this week out of Vermillion?


----------



## Walleye hunter 1984 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fished today from the breakwall to cranberry creek , 28 to 30 ft. Of water . Cranks and spoons today , marked fish from 12 to 25 ft. Down .


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Were the fish active? Fishing there tomorrow and looking for some colors that worked best....pm me if you like

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

ended up with a 3 man limit, 2 fish ohios. reefrunners were good and copper spoons, fished 42 fow past the condos was the best.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Going out this weekend any info would be great. Thanks guys

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## AvonEyeHunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you have the name of the Condos, coordinate, or any description that would help me locate them. Much appreciated. I will out Sat and Sun for the first time this year. Abviously not familiar with the area.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

AvonEyeHunter said:


> Do you have the name of the Condos, coordinate, or any description that would help me locate them. Much appreciated. I will out Sat and Sun for the first time this year. Abviously not familiar with the area.


about the 17-18 line west


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

AvonEyeHunter said:


> Do you have the name of the Condos, coordinate, or any description that would help me locate them. Much appreciated. I will out Sat and Sun for the first time this year. Obviously not familiar with the area.


When go east out of the harbor it comes into view within a mile. You can't miss them!!

Will post a report tomorrow from Capt. Dan from the Dannyboy tomorrow!!


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Its been a rough day for Capt Dan, but its flattening down a lil bit.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Spike9 said:


> Its been a rough day for Capt Dan, but its flattening down a lil bit.


Finished with a solid 24 fish including a 32"
same program in front of the condos
Reefrunners, harnesses green and white with gulp crawlers
40 tru trips with gold tangerine contender spoon


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Will be out Sunday exploring other areas around Vermillion, will post an update.


----------



## billy4prez (Feb 27, 2010)

spike, I will be out sunday as well. What channel do you run on? I will give you a shout if I find them. last weekend the white's were real bad in close, we had to move out to find a few eyes.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

billy4prez said:


> spike, I will be out sunday as well. What channel do you run on? I will give you a shout if I find them. last weekend the white's were real bad in close, we had to move out to find a few eyes.


Went well past the pack, finally got the program going at 830 fished till 2pm, went 19/26. Pulled everything on harnesses with live crawlers or gulp. They didnt seem to mind. It got slow after 12.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice job, thanks for the report. I was thinking of running over that way.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Got these Sunday 3 fish ohio, 4 more 26-27.5
4 23-25, and some bonus 17" eaters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Great conversation guys. Im going out next week anything new going on? FOW? Looking forward to having a week vacation on the lake, just add the fish and it will be great. Any new tips could help, thanks again

Justin Howard


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Great conversation guys. Im going out next week anything new going on? FOW? Looking forward to having a week vacation on the lake, just add the fish and it will be great. Any new tips could help, thanks again
> 
> Justin Howard


Seems like a differant bait everyday, one day reef runners, next harnesses, next spoons. Using trutrips and just letting out enough to be over them. Find the marks and Feed um what they want. We moved out a lil deeper than the pack and are giving it another weekend before we head east. Good luck.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Fished 14 miles out and started catching right away and stayed steady till we limited. Spoons and harnesses both worked well!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

We went 3 miles off shore west out of Vermillion in 40 -38 FOW yesterday evening. Almost cranberry creek and got 15 walleyes and a bunch of white bass. Purple passion reef runner was the best couple on black and purple worm harnesses got a few. Nothing huge but mostly 6 _7 pounds. 

Justin Howard


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Appreciate the update gonna try this evening if I can get everything together. Will report back if I get out. I'm guessing its gonna be bouncy so we will be fishing skinny. I predict trash fest...


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Ended up getting out a little later than I wanted to so I took the girls out of Huron. Ran north out of the channel since it was so calm and I wanted to run the motor for a couple minutes. Seen a bunch of mark on the Lowrance. Slow pick on Harnesses 1oz, 2oz and #2 tadpole 35-50 back all caught. Biggest came on a dipsey 3, 40 back. Nada on a DHJ 40 back. Lots of white made it impossible for me to keep many lines in the water. Nice night to be on the water.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Went out Sunday, out of Vermillion and after 2 good trips we got two this time. Few marks its like they went to Lorain. Went from 35 to 45 FOW not many marks like the past trips, good boat ride tho.

Justin Howard


----------

